# What Would U Clock At



## dannyc (Feb 3, 2009)

specs
asus---commando---motherboard
Intel---q6600----CPU
nivida--8800gt alaphadog 512---video card
cool master----1000w------power
Maxtor---500g------hard drive
antec-----case
2 side---3 back ----2 front ---fans motherboard temp at 27deg stable
coolmaster----CPU cooler------stable at 28deg
plextor -----DVD burner
Corsair XMS2 Dominator 4GB PC2-8500 DDR2-1066 ----ram
windows----home xp sp3

what could i push this to do u think and should i change anything
looking to add video card and maybe more ram. 
PS anyone who doesn't know these boards they come with a built in windows over clocker.
input please


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

can hit 3.0ghz rather easily on air cooling ............. 3.2 with some tweaking


----------

